# Transferring from Union to Non-Union Apprenticeship?



## Redbloodywedding (Apr 14, 2021)

my story is this... I'm a 6th Term Union Apprentice that is on the edge of failing out of the term. Because of this I'm exploring and looking at my options in the Non-Union to get an idea of how to recover if I end up flunking out.

A few questions I have are:

-How transferable are hours from the Union side to the Non-Union side?
-How similar are the classes in terms of difficulty? For people who have experience in both union and non union.
-What considerations should I have, that I may not be thinking about...

I appreciate any input!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Union apprenticeships vary a bit from local to local, and union to union. Nonunion, if there even is an apprenticeship, are all over the map. There is no way to answer your question, because you want a prediction. Other than being 6th term and failing, and going union to nonunion you've proffered no details, location, type of apprenticeship - nothing. How about what union you're in, what program, (inside journeyman wireman, utility lineman, low volt/data/sound, what state, city, what you mean by nonunion (straight nonunion, IEC apprenticeship, ABC apprenticeship)


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Redbloodywedding said:


> my story is this... I'm a 6th Term Union Apprentice that is on the edge of failing out of the term. Because of this I'm exploring and looking at my options in the Non-Union to get an idea of how to recover if I end up flunking out.
> 
> A few questions I have are:
> 
> ...


I would say that you need to figure out what your problem is.
If you are just a dumbass and can’t handle the work or if you are just not applying yourself.
Either way, if you hop off, the answer is, you have fantastic documentation of your work experience, it should well translate to where you are going. 
best advise is, work to obtain the most credentials you qualify for.
Just be prepared to make a bit less money, zero benefits, and whatever they will toss you for wages.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I suggest you work harder and do everything you can to remain in the union program. The union program is superior to any other program.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

My simple answer is; get off the social media, quite running with your buddies who aren't in the local and get your nose in the books.
Having guys around you that are doing basically the same thing you are will help you more than those other guys.
The JATC is probably the best place to learn the electrical trade.
Once you complete the JATC you can then go just about anywhere you want regardless of union or non-union.
Get off your butt, you are throwing away a chance of a lifetime.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You have to be kidding.

Suck it up, buckle down and do what you need to do to get through.

There is no good reason to go backwards in an electrical career.

As a union member you have a contracted pay scale and benefits package, there are extremely few non union companies that come anywhere near close to what the union offers and fewer still with a real benefits package.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Why are you at risk of flunking out of an apprenticeship after many people and multiple organizations have invested in you?

I'm not trying to be rude, but if you're not addressing that, there's no sense in discussing any further.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would do whatever it takes to get through this and top out. Whatever it takes!


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ve worked both sides and my advice is get your **** together and pass. IMO grass is greener on the union side especially for guys who aren’t motivated to be management.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Gone did not like answers. I want my 2 per post points back, that way it is not a waste of our time at least Toy for tots made out.
Cowboy


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Gone did not like answers. I want my 2 per post points back, that way it is not a waste of our time at least Toy for tots made out.
> Cowboy


Started a thread and never came back to finish... Well there's your answer right there kid.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Change your mind-Lose your mind. Stick to it, make it work, you will never regret it.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Started a thread and never came back to finish... Well there's your answer right there kid.


Remember the 100+ post last month with the cell phone kid. At least I had some respect for him he kept defending his self.


----------

